# OB Global Billing



## gmitch02 (Dec 21, 2017)

I just would like to verify that I can not bill the global package until 6 to 8 weeks later after the postpartum visit is complete.

Thank you


----------



## afields01@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2017)

I have the same question. I am following this for a response. 

Ashley Gipson, CPC


----------



## mblankenship@dayspringfhc.com (Dec 28, 2017)

*OB global billing*

Are you talking about the global delivery that include antepartum and postpartum care?  If so, we bill them within the first 1-2 weeks after delivery and all our provider documentation is completed and signed for the service.  By this time our patient have came back for a postpartum check.


Melissa Blankenship CPC, CPB


----------



## robinski84@yahoo.com (Jan 3, 2018)

We normally do not wait for the PP visit to bill out the care. We do have the patient scheduled though. Until now I have never heard of waiting until the PP visit. I will be interested in seeing what others respond.

Robin Skievaski, CPC


----------



## longlara (Jan 8, 2018)

*OB Global*

I bill the global code after the delivery and do not wait for the patient to come in for post partum visits (we see them at 2 and 6 week post partum). I have never heard that you need to wait until after the post partum visits.


----------



## lakooms (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey There!
We are billing once documentation is complete from delivery and pt is discharged

I have 2 newer providers and they are routinely billing the 6wk pp visit WITH an IUD device insertion OR other birth control. Mostly Medicaid is denying this and I believe it is because they are saying it is global with prenatal. if this is the case for sure then I need to educate the physicians, but I am not 100%.

Does anyone else see this issue?


----------



## hollyw42 (Nov 20, 2018)

What are they denying (contraception management? IUD insertion?)? How are they denying it (their reason)? Discussion of birth control is generally considered part of the postpartum visit. I can't think of any reason an IUD insertion should deny.


----------



## markel918 (Dec 11, 2018)

I work at ob/gyn and we bill an iud device and insertion alot at their 6 week post partum visit and do not have denials with Medicaid. Which state are you in? We are in Wa. If we have a lets say mirena insert at their 6 wk pp visit...we bill J7298 and 58300 with z30.430 and get paid everytime.


----------

